# Decent buck in meigs county.



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

My dad shot this 9 pt this morning. I shot a doe on Monday and have passed up on several does including 7 today so far. I just can't seem to get a good buck to come by. They have definitely been on the move today. Good luck. Also found this other one yesterday in Hocking county. My guess it was a bow kill that the coyotes found.

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Congrtas and I bet someone is sick to their stomach losing that one in Hocking County


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

willthethrill77 said:


> My dad shot this 9 pt this morning. I shot a doe on Monday and have passed up on several does including 7 today so far. I just can't seem to get a good buck to come by. They have definitely been on the move today. Good luck. Also found this other one yesterday in Hocking county. My guess it was a bow kill that the coyotes found.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice deer! Curious as to what area in Hocking you found the buck?


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

The dog eats well.


----------

